
My kids love Tiktok and FaceApp. Should I care? - royandre
https://medium.com/@royandre/my-kids-love-tiktok-and-faceapp-should-i-care-eb5cdafbda49
======
ColinWright
This is one example - rare though it may be - where Betteridge's Law of
Headlines[0] is wrong.

The answer here is Yes, you really should care.

Whether you then subsequently ban the child the using the services, or control
the usage, or just let them get on with it, _you really should care._

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

